# Can certain foods or drinks calm the nerves?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey, I was wondering if there are any good foods or drinks that are good for calming the neves? I know exercise is good, but it seems that only lasts like 15 minutes after I get off the treadmill.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure about the nerves, i'll check some ste thos. I do know that seafood is REALLY good for your brain cause of the omega 3 fatty acids. I love shrimp tho but I hate fish, i eat tuna if it's drenched in mayo.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Found this:




Carbohydrates are for calming. That's because of their effect on brain chemistry, not blood sugar. Calm people can have high blood sugar levels, and even sound-asleep folks can have high blood sugar. What induces that sense of calm from carbohydrates is their ability to produce the neurotransmitter serotonin, the one responsible for a relaxed, calm feeling. Eat complex carbs for longer lasting effects.

Here's a list of some of the best calming carbs:

* Whole-wheat pasta topped with tomato sauce
* Oatmeal
* Popcorn
* Bagels
* Tortillas
* Rice cakes
* Dry cereal with no milk
* Lollipops

Vitamin B6 is needed to help manufacture serotonin. Eating foods high in B6 will ensure that you have the tools for calming foods to do their work. These foods are high in B6 and carbohydrates:

* Bananas
* Sweet potatoes
* Potatoes
* Raisins
* Whole-grain cereal

Calcium was found to reduce irritability and nervousness in women with premenstrual symptoms who took a supplement. Less nervousness means more calm. Although its effect is not immediate as that of eating high-carb foods, taken regularly it can help. Take 1,200 mg spread out over the day, preferably in three doses. Calcium is best absorbed in small amounts.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know how lollipops fits in there tho! might be soem better articles on bodybuilding.com


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

thanks


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Also green tea is really great for you, but like everything that else thats healthy i hate it!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thai food always makes me feel happy. :boogie


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Fast food always makes me happy cause i'm really a fat person stuck in skinny persons body. The fat person is trying to come out, and has started, but i'm trying to keep him at bay.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

I hear fish oil is supposed to reduce prison violence.

I've never experienced any outward effects from it though....


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Pot brownies.  Just don't eat more than half of one at a time.


"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

stay away from caffeine and youre good. theres a bunch of supplements on the market targeted to calm the nerveous system, teas, and more potent liquid formulas. You can ask the sales associate. Stuff like kava kava, 5 htp, melatonin, sam-e, etc. Theres a bunch.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Eggs. They don't call em incredible for no reason. They truly are a super food.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if chamomile tea was mentioned. It is supposed to have a calming affect. Try it and see. I bought it once and really did not like the taste. If I were you I would at least give it a chance. I didn't like it hot. I like cold tea. I think that is more a preference for those of us in the south.



davemason2k said:


> Hey, I was wondering if there are any good foods or drinks that are good for calming the nerves? I know exercise is good, but it seems that only lasts like 15 minutes after I get off the treadmill.


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

beer does!

but really, chamomile tea does help me mellow out sometimes.


----------

